# 240L "Sunset" Journal.



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi all!  
After about 3 years, I've decided to rescape my 240l tank. 
The tank is an Elos Prime (120*50*40(h) cm). The substrate will be Seachem Flourite, Lighting supply 4T5x54w (about 1 w/l), Filter: Eheim Professionel II 2026, CO2 system with Eheim reactor.
I choose the position of the rocks and woods. 
What do you think? 








P.S. Sorry for my english, I'm Italian.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

:: pulls up a chair ::

Looking good so far. Single, diffuse focal region, left section may need to go a hair to the right (to hit phi ratio), but I love the shape & texture of the DW.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Close-up








Flourite, rocks and woods

















After 2 days








After a week I put the plants.








Close-up








What do you think about the layout?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Quite striking. The wood and rock structure is very eyecatching. It looks like you have a nice mix of plants. I especially like the anubias, they look very much at home already. I can't wait to see how the plants fill in.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

great! The hardscape fits well with the length of the tank. I like how it draws my eye back and forth horizontally across the tank emphasizing it's dimensions


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your layout is very good looking...when the backgound plants grows up, it will be much better...H.C can be tied on the rock or wood, you can try....


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

nice tank!


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

The hardscape looks good, although more could be done to dress the driftwood a little.

Some bushy shrublike plants (like Blyxa japonica) around the rocks should make the scape look more natural.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Yoyr lay-out is very good.
I think your driftwood need some kind of moss like Willow moss.








and some of Java fern 'needle leaf' in corners of them.








Please up date your tank pics.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

40 days after


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, very beautiful scape 
By the way, you have 2 discus, right? Can you show me another pic of them? they're so pretty


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

all I can say is WOW! what a beautiful tank!!! I dont know how I missed this one untill now. Thanks for sharing I look forward to more updates


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot  


> Wow, very beautiful scape
> By the way, you have 2 discus, right? Can you show me another pic of them? they're so pretty


Here you are


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

A close-up


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Update


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Extremely nice tank. I like your scape a lot. Nice mix of plants and colors.


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

davis.1841 said:


> all I can say is WOW! what a beautiful tank!!! I dont know how I missed this one untill now. Thanks for sharing I look forward to more updates


Agreed, looking forward to updates. Well done.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

76 days after the start-up


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Very Nice... Extremely atractive tank!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That's absolutely gorgeous! Awesome job. Love the discus too. Well done.


----------

